# 'He Was Just Being Funny?'



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

*'He Was Just Being Funny'*​
Yes3790.24%No49.76%


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

> *Sky News, Wednesday May 31, 2006*
> 
> Bruce Forsyth has been accused of making a racist gag during an appearance before the Oxford Union.
> 
> ...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What is a racist? What is racism?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I've ticked the box saying "he was just being funny" as I think he was just "trying" to be funny and the joke was un-intentional.

However......he coulda used a bit more discretion in this matter.

I ain't one for racism, but do feel that lately it is getting a bit of a too common excuse for saying what is supposedly "right" or "wrong".

For instance, I live in Bristol where they are currently re-furbishing the city shopping centre, and were proposing to call it "Merchants Quarter". However, not all but some of the Black community were against this as Bristol was a place "many years ago" <yawn> where the slaves were brought into the country, and the name Merchant's Quarter represented the slave trade.

I bet none of the people who complained were even alive when the slave trade happened. They even appealed at one time to have a name of a road changed from "Blackboy Hill".......I didn't hear any off them complain about "Whiteladies Road" in Bristol. Sometimes I think people who complain about these issues really have nothing better to do. :evil:

However, that's just my thoughts and feelings towards racial discrimination........lighten up and get those chips of yer shoulders people.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Who gives a fook anyway?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Sometimes I think people who complain about these issues really have nothing better to do.


Yep


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > Sometimes I think people who complain about these issues really have nothing better to do.
> 
> 
> Yep


Or think they are making a better World - they just end up making things more fragmented than they already are!!


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

Its too easy to go OTT with political correctness, if we keep dumbing down anything that does not fit the 'model' everything becomes grey.
Bring back Rising damp, faulty towers, by todays standard you could not make these shows! were they funny? did people get upset? [smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Johnwx said:


> Its too easy to go OTT with political correctness, if we keep dumbing down anything that does not fit the 'model' everything becomes grey.
> Bring back Rising damp, faulty towers, by todays standard you could not make these shows! were they funny? did people get upset? [smiley=fireman.gif]


.....what was that program with Alf Garnett   They DEFINITELY wouldn't get away with showing that classic again :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Wonky! :wink:

Surely racism would be a planned comment. Somebody's phone ringing would require a quick, impromptu comment which I'm sure this was. I'm sure it didn't need such in depth analysis from the media and other quarters!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> Johnwx said:
> 
> 
> > Its too easy to go OTT with political correctness, if we keep dumbing down anything that does not fit the 'model' everything becomes grey.
> ...


The bloke from rising damp thats still alive seems to be everywhere at the minute


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh is that the black/brown/coloured (what is he red or something) guy or the white guy?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

saint said:


> Oh is that the black/brown/coloured (what is he red or something) guy or the white guy?


Iworded that very carefully :wink: The judge from new st law


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> > *Sky News, Wednesday May 31, 2006*
> >
> > Bruce Forsyth has been accused of making a racist gag during an appearance before the Oxford Union.
> >
> > ...


Well the student was rude to have let his phone ring in the first place. What is with people and their mobiles - who do not have the good grace or manners to switch off their phones when in company or at a social function? I dont care what colour they are - it is rude and offensive. But if they are soooo important, and if their company or the social situation does not merit their 100% attention, then at least have the decency to use the 'meeting' or 'silent' settings. Or better still stay at home on the phone or pacing the pavements with their phones. Peasants.

I am with Bruce - whom generally I do not hold with - on his response.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Aye the black/brown/coloured/Afro-Carribean/African/Ethnic Minorty (<-- that has to be the most condescending term ever) guy - he was in Dr. Who a few weeks back as Prime Minister.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

saint said:


> Aye the black/brown/coloured/Afro-Carribean/African/Ethnic Minorty (<-- that has to be the most condescending term ever) guy - he was in Dr. Who a few weeks back as Prime Minister.


I just heard his voice and thought I know him ,instantly recognisable


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

did brucie's ruby turn up in the end?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

That's it - why does everything have to be in their own respective silos?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> did brucie's ruby turn up in the end?


Sounds a bit pervy.......what's brucie's ruby ? :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > did brucie's ruby turn up in the end?
> ...


Curry :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> That's it - why does everything have to be in their own respective silos?


Don Warrington.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Smart arse :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

garyc said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > That's it - why does everything have to be in their own respective silos?
> ...


Thats the bloke [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


That's the simple answer!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Philip in Rising Damp.










Great speaking voice - was that seemingly anachronistic 'posh black man' charactor in 70s sitcom - incidentally the greatest decade of the genre - before the cancer of PC crept in...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You didn't put an 'undecided' option.

I think if the people in question didn't take offence, it's hard to be offended on their behalf.

And I guess it's about maliciousness too. The good natured (so says he) rivally between the Scots and the English on here for example, is equally racist, but few of us would dream about making comments about someone on the same basis if they were from a different ethnic background.

I abhor racism on the one hand and political correctness on the other.


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

Bruce Forsyth being funny? No I don't believe it, it can't be true! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Starlight express said:


> Bruce Forsyth being funny? No I don't believe it, it can't be true! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


The only time I'll really laugh at him, is when that wig falls off ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dick Seaman (May 18, 2006)

garyc said:


> Great speaking voice - was that seemingly anachronistic 'posh black man' charactor in 70s sitcom - incidentally the greatest decade of the genre - before the cancer of PC crept in...


What ever happened to 'Love Thy Neighbour', that was really funny. The Black and Minstrels, that was another great 70's Saturday night show...not sure what happened to these things.

There was another show called something like 'mind your language', it was set in a night school where various 'forieners' learnt to speak english.

Little Britian still does a lot of raciest gags, Fat Fighters and the woman that is sick over everybody.

Nothing chnages.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

It's an old joke though. Just with an indian spin. Whereas it used to be Chinese.

Ironic thing is these PC lobby brigades promote more racism than deter it.


----------

